# documentation for minor procedures



## adri3421

Does anyone know how much documentation is required for minor procedures performed in an emergency setting (trauma bay)? For example what would be required for placement of a chest tube? Is "chest tube placed in trauma bay" enough?


----------



## FTessaBartels

*No, that's not enough*

All procedure notes should have some basic information

Indications for procedure
Anesthesia / Analgesia given
What was done with some detail  - approach, equipment used, findings - for this case I'd expect to see size of chest tube, where placed (Rt or left; which space)
Closure of surgical wound (if appropriate)
Any complications
Patient's condition at end of procedure

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## cynsim1217

*Don't forget.....*

Don't forget that all procedures require a signed consent.


----------

